#   >     1 (   )
!!!!!!!              .     -      .           5 .    ?

----------

,        .
       4.

----------

,  .

----------

,  .

----------

8      .

----------

> !!!!!!!              .     -      .           5 .    ?


   ,   ,     ,  !!!!!!!

----------


## GAI

.     .        ,         . -  .      (  ).           .
             , -    1.         ,      .

----------

??????
   ??????

----------


## _

,      ,     ,   ,    ,

----------


## desna

))
  -       , ..       ..   ,       ?

----------

> ))
>   -       , ..       ..   ,       ?


  -          "  ".
       -   ,        ?            -  () -   ,    , ,    ,  ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------

> 


                      ?

----------


## desna

,    ..
  ,        ,    - ...)))

----------


## BorisG

> ,    ..


     . 
      ,  ,     . 




> ,        ,    - ...


     ,   .      ...    ...       :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## desna

> ,   .      ...    ...


   ? :Big Grin: 
-,      (, BorisG, ..)  :Speaking: 
 :3:

----------

> ?
> -,


 :Smilie:  !
 , ,    -  1   ,    -  ,       ""  "  ". .      .     .    !  :Smilie: 

: **,           .    ,  -,  -,    ,   -  ,   .  :Wink:

----------


## desna

> 1   ,    -  ,       ""  "  ". .      .     .    !


 .. .. :yes:

----------

> : **,           .    ,  -,  -,    ,   -  ,   .


       ,     ,        ?

----------

> ,     ,        ?


    -                   *8* ** . 

 ,   ,     .  ,       2009  ""   - "",  ,   .      (),  . 

    -   :
1.       .
2.   ,   (.  ), -    - . 


ps:             .   ? 

      - .   ,   .   633,   ,  1      .  n,     .            ...   .   ,     ,    .   ,     , .  :Smilie:

----------

-      (   ,   ),   -          ...  ...  ,   "".       ,    .  :Wink:

----------

> ,     ,    .   ,     , .


        ,      .

            ,  ,           ,              ...

 -          ...

----------

> -          ...


  ( )        "    ..."  " 2009".    ,   -   .          ,       . 

ps:    "" - ,    ""   .  :Stick Out Tongue: 
      .  :Smilie:

----------

"  "    " ,   "

----------


## JeZ2002

,  "  "    .     .    ,    .        -.   ,        .          .      .    ,  . :Smilie:     ,   ,    ,  ,      ,  -     .     ,      . ,      .    . -     ,   ,    .           .    .  , - .     ...

----------

> ,  "  "    .     .    ,    .        -.   ,        .          .      .    ,  .    ,   ,    ,  ,      ,  -     .     ,      . ,      .    . -     ,   ,    .           .    .  , - .     ...


    ,          ,       ,        .              .

----------


## kurti

,           ,      8  ,       .     ,        ,       ,        ?   :Wow:

----------


## BorisG

> ,           ,      8  ,       .


        ,      ?
 ,  , ,   , ** .  ,  ,     .        (      ). 
     ,           .  :Wink:

----------


## kurti

> ,      ?
>  ,  , ,   , ** .  ,  ,     .        (      ). 
>      ,           .


 ,  BorisG      ,     -  ,     ,                .          ,        ,     ,             .      ,   ,         :Big Grin: ,       ,       (  )       :Wink:

----------


## Natasha 76

1!     1   26  91 ?

----------


## kurti

> 1!     1   26  91 ?


   1    ?    ,    1.          ,    .

----------

"  ",    1,    10,   11  1 .   ? !!!!

----------


## alleo

> 1   ,    -  ,       ""  "  ". .


    ?         (, - 0000002556),  000000001            .  ,    000000001,  000000001 (   ).        :Smilie:

----------


## DenisP

> (      ).


       ?  ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


 2-  .

----------


## DenisP

> 2-  .


         ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


  :Wink:

----------

[QUOTE=alleo;52588755]    ?         (, - 0000002556),  000000001            .  ,    000000001,  000000001 (   ).       [/QUOTE
         ,

----------

